# From July to Goldenrod and Asters...



## tech.35058 (Jul 29, 2013)

I try to plant buckwheat & peas. Never enough, but do what i can.


----------



## Richinbama (Jan 15, 2018)

I got lots of clover now, but it's gonna be gone before long. I need to plant something cows can eat, and bees can work too. Not so sure what for the dearth period.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Per what I observe, in my location sweet clovers pretty much overlap with golden rod.
White clover stays in the mix in the the mowed city parks.


----------



## Richinbama (Jan 15, 2018)

Greg v , i got lots of white dutch clovers. I'll add something in bee yard, some kind of flower mabye... but then I got to whack em down to see critters.. lol. ?????


----------



## sandmtn (Jul 7, 2016)

Richinbama, Last year, we planted buckwheat in a fenced area. As soon as the blooms were spent, we let the cows eat the plants. They gobbled it up.

I understand that buckwheat makes a very high nutrition honey. We let our bees keep it and had 5 out of 6 colonies survive the winter - not sure if that's why but was just thinking it may have helped keep our losses low.


----------



## Richinbama (Jan 15, 2018)

Can you broadcast buckwheat, or do you have to drill?


----------



## AnVil (May 17, 2018)

Someone recommended to me to use overseeder for buckweed as alternative to broadcasting. Same for alfalfa and mustard. Seem like a good idea.


----------



## roberto487 (Sep 22, 2012)

BCB said:


> What will be the nectar produces between the time and flowers listed in Title?...
> 
> My location is Western Pennsylvania...
> 
> Thanks...BCB


Lemon balm (melissa). they are consider heavy nectar producer, ward off mosquitoes due it lemon grass smell. Excellent tea maker.


----------

